# Happy Canada Day



## Chrisky (Jul 1, 2014)

Weather great here in Southern Ontario, having a family bar-b-que this afternoon, super fireworks this evening down by Lake Ontario.  
Have a great Canada Day everyone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2014)

Happy 147th Birthday, Neighbo(u)rs! 

Jim


----------



## Dori (Jul 1, 2014)

Happy Canada Day! Our neighbourhood did the semi-annual fireworks display last night. It was beautiful! Tonight, some of the same neighbours are coming over for the evening.

Dori


----------



## travs2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Happy Canada Day!!!!!  Where are all our Canadian Tuggers!  Oh yah!  They are all on vacation thanks to great advice from TUG.  Cheers!:whoopie:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, eh ? Yeh..............  Don't be fooled by their holiday, either.  

Reasons to Invade Canada  ( I posted this last year..............)

As many weather patterns develop over Canada, I suspect that the Canadians may have something to do with our drought. Perhaps they are somehow intercepting rain meant for the lower 48 states. 

Why you ask? 

Well, to weaken the American economy so as to mount a full scale invasion down the road. I suspect that Canadians have always wanted a warm water port. 

We should head them off and invade Canada first. Here's why... 

-We will be able to connect the US mainland with Alaska. 

-We can educate Canadians on the proper way to pronounce words like OK, about, out, zee (instead of zaid), etc. 

-Have them use real money instead of that fake stuff they use with pictures of the Queen embedded on everything from pennies to dollars. Also, their coins won't get mixed with ours and then get kicked out of our vending machines. 

-Get back at them for stealing the NHL Atlanta Flames and the Thrashers. 

-Force Quebecers to speak English or move back to France. 

-Force them to issue decent auto license plates. 

-Stop this silly "two countries separated by a common language" nonsense. 

-Force them to give us the secrets to brewing better beer. 

-Destroy all copies of Gordon Lightfoot's 'Ballad of the Edmund Fitzgerald.' 

-Make the Toronto Bluejays into a NY Yankees single A farm team.

Oh, yeah..... forgot to add: After the invasion, we can take those annoying & unecessary extra "U" letters out of words. Sheesh !


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2014)

To all my friends north of the border. Happy Canada Day. You are a true friend to the United States.


----------



## travel maniac (Jul 1, 2014)

Happy Canada day everyone!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 1, 2014)

I missed Canada Day, I worked today.  Instead I will get the American version and a long weekend.

I don't mind the two holidays in the same week.  But I will never ever get used to Thanksgiving in November.  It is too late and too close to Christmas.


----------

